# Civil War Revolution



## AlexanderKira (Mar 26, 2013)

So been kicking around a story idea, don't know exactly what it is yet. I have pretty much decided on a Alternate History type of thing. I have it as it is with focusing mainly on a wealthy southern Family, probably located in either Virginia or Tennessee, major points of battle in the war, and they are all well learnt in magic. (Haven't decided what kind of magic yet) Except for the youngest, who takes to learn a separate sort of magic from a family slave, basically they are rich from the South's Cotton movement, take away the slaves, take away the cotton production drastically, so they, mainly the father, is desperate to maintain the wealth.

      I need reasons, or tell me if it's completely stupid, if they frame the United States against Great Britain, where they supply soldiers and supplies to the Confederacy. Drastically changing the war, don't know where to go from there. But how plausible is it? Love to know if any of you guys are history buffs, what exactly the U.S. would have to do to piss Britain off enough to help the South. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## The Unseemly (Mar 26, 2013)

AlexanderKira said:


> I need reasons, or tell me if it's completely stupid, if they frame the United States against Great Britain, where they supply soldiers and supplies to the Confederacy. Drastically changing the war, don't know where to go from there. But how plausible is it? Love to know if any of you guys are history buffs, what exactly the U.S. would have to do to piss Britain off enough to help the South. Thanks for any feedback!



This is actually quite an interesting point, because it's actually not that clear whether or not there was internal power-grabbers who wished to frame US against Great Britain (or so I've heard). There was, however, an awful lot of propaganda on the US side of things, mainly involving how "the so-called motherland only takes from us, but no give." 

I'm not too much of a history buff as far as your second question is concerned (especially history revolving around the American revolution), so I'll be honest and say I can't answer your second question.

Indeed: :google:


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 26, 2013)

There were strong sympathies in parts of the UK for the southern states. They supplied the UK with cotton, sugar and tobacco [and probably lots of other things], while the north was [accurately] seen more of an economic threat to the British Empire...
I think the sympathies went as far as "customs searches" and "health quarantines" of northern ships if they were caught around West Africa or the Mediterranean.
The sympathies may also have relied on simplistic cultural interpretation [if not outright propaganda] - southern hospitality, history and civility vs northern crudeness, avarice and brashness...


----------



## TheokinsJ (Mar 26, 2013)

If you are going to do a historically based book, you have a LOT of research ahead of you. Also what you are saying about the Civil war, I'm not American so I don't really know for 100%, but the British weren't involved in the Civil War, at least not directly. They continued trading with both sides and as far as I'm aware, they favoured, but never supported, the south. Because of all their production of cotton and sugar came from the south, there would have been little reason for, as you suggested, the british to give troops to the North. (Maybe I read the question wrong and my answer is complete nonsense, sorry if I've interpreted it the wrong way).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2013)

AlexanderKira said:


> ... what exactly the U.S. would have to do to piss Britain off enough to help the South. Thanks for any feedback!



Britain's official position during the American Civil War was one of neutrality. Not surprising; the British populace supported the US and Britain abolished slavery throughout the British Empire with The Slavery Abolition Act of 1833. However, if you wish to push a few buttons in your book three events might have brought Britain into the war: 1) an American invasion of Canada, 2) a full-scale American attack on British shipping throughout the world, 3) an end to American grain, and to a lesser extent cotton, shipments to Britain – in other words a trade embargo.


----------

